# PVC Sand Spikes Question



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm curious do y'all just use Schedule 40 PVC or something stronger to make sand spikes out of?


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

When you say sand spikes I assume you mean rod holders and if so yes schedule 40 pvc. I usually cut mine at a 45 degree angle. So whats biting in Idaho? Im heading to Kallispell soon and will hit some lakes up that way. I have only fished up that way once at lake coeur d'alene idaho, had a guided trip and caught salmon and small mouth bass.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Dan, nailed a few dozen 'bows in the 15" range at Lost Lake in the Hells Canyon area last weekend. Not quite a Speck, but a lot of fun on 2 lb test...Steelhead will be picking up soon on the Salmon River about the time I'm headed to Port A.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Standard sch40, 1.5" or 2", usually comes in 10' lengths so I cut a length in half with a 45* cut. 

I also put a brass bolt through it, so that rods will rest on the butt and not the reel. Depth depends on rod.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually have some schedule 20 that works fine and goes in the sand easier than sch 40. Unfortunately i have yet to be able to find and more sch 20 that size.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Schedule 40 or gray 2" conduit.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Schedule 40 X2


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Schedule 40 is cheeper but conduit is schedule 40 I use conduit but it is just due to already having it


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

2' schedule 40 is what I use. cut a 10' length in half and you have 2 rod holders. Jam it in the soft wet sand at the waters edge and suck it all the way down.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a pair that I made 10 years ago but donated them to a maintenance guy at the Port A Inn when I was there last October. So now I've gotta make some new ones for this years trip & couldn't remember if it was Sched 40 or something heavier, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Sand Spike Options*

Schedual 40 does just fine for surf rods with line up to about 50 lb test...If you
go above that...I'd suggest Sch 80 or metal...the stresses could leave you missing
an Expensive rod-n-reel...

I ussually use 1.5" pipe cut at a 30 degree angle about 4' long with a 1/4" SS bolt
16" from the top...

If you really want to get fancy...heat the top 2" in hot cooking oil and force them
down on a funnel, or something to flair the top about 1/2"-3/4"...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Mustad7731 said:


> Schedual 40 does just fine for surf rods with line up to about 50 lb test...If you
> go above that...I'd suggest Sch 80 or metal...the stresses could leave you missing
> an Expensive rod-n-reel...
> 
> ...


Ya, watched a guy on YouTube heating them up and flaring them on a beer bottle...way too fancy for me, LOL. But they did come out looking pretty **** sharp!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I use galvanized angle iron with galvanized pipe welded on for holders. I got it as cheap scrap years ago. Welded a small piece of flat stock at the bottom as a sand brace. Touched up welds with spray galvanizing. 
Very solid and you won't lose a rod.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I use 5' of 1 1/2 sch 40 cut on 45. drill 1/2" hole 16-18" inch down tie on 12" dowel
helps work holder in and rod stop.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

I use schedule 40 but have a brass or stainless snap on a string attached to rod stop and hook it to reel....just in case


----------

